# Darkroom to go!



## domromer (Feb 22, 2008)

http://eugene.craigslist.org/pho/561976184.html


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 22, 2008)

domromer said:


> http://eugene.craigslist.org/pho/561976184.html



When you picking it up?


----------



## domromer (Feb 22, 2008)

I've got one at school to use. It is a cool idea though. Just get  a thrashed one off Cl, run a hose to it and bam. You got a nice darkroom.


----------

